# plumbers Putty vs silicone



## Plumbing newbie

What do you use when you are doing sink drain or a shower drain, this is a huge argument at my work ?


----------



## easttexasplumb

It's a huge argument here on pz as well.


----------



## plbgbiz

easttexasplumb said:


> It's a huge argument here on pz as well.


I'm searching for the thread.....


----------



## Don The Plumber

Make everyone happy,use a combination, of the 2. Siliputty?:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

I use plumber's putty on basket strainers, tub drains and shower drains.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Silicone :laughing:


----------



## mssp

UH OH here we go again!:bangin:


----------



## Mississippiplum

Silicone all the way. 

The 1 hour shower silicone is some great stuff, even has a mold and mildew Inhibitor mixed into it. 

did I mention how I like silicone :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## RealCraftsMan

Just use putty.


----------



## user7551

Silicone on all fixtures except white porcelain fixtures then I use white dap


----------



## AWWGH

Putty over silicone.


----------



## revenge

Plumbers putty on eerthing except tub drains


----------



## Turd Chaser

I prefer silicone, however have come across some commercial kitchen lever drains that were installed using vulcum, it was a pain in the arse...


----------



## love2surf927

Putty on strainers, cast iron tubs etc. Fiberglass tubs and receptors get silicone, the hot water causes the fiberglass to expand, and contract when the fiberglass cools, and over time the putty will eventually leak, this is what I was always taught. Obviously any kind of stone stone gets Sta Put Ultra stainless putty. All depends on materials.


----------



## GREENPLUM

playme1979 said:


> Silicone on all fixtures except white porcelain fixtures then I use white dap


 
white dap, like tub and tile caulk?


----------



## PlungerJockey

I use silicon for everything.


----------



## pdxplumber

I have removed sink strainers that had been in use at least 50+ years and still held watertight. The plumbers putty was all dry and dusty, but if it lasts that long, why use silicone? I think putty is cheaper anyway. I do like silicone for fiberglass shower pan strainers. Especially if fat people are using that shower. I learned that the hard way. Fat people=flexing pan.


----------



## user7551

GREENPLUM said:


> white dap, like tub and tile caulk?


kinda like tub and tile caulk but its white silicone ,lol so I use silicone on everything I guess . If I get in a pinch I will use putty if my tubes of silicone have hardened up.


----------



## U666A

Copper! Lol shiot hackety biotch hack!


----------



## Will

Mighty Putty:thumbup:

https://www.buymightyputtynow.com/?rtag=mightyputty&


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Putty on Basket strainers, lav drains, tub drains. Use silicone between shower drain and pan, and faucets that bolt to marble, granite ect. 

There is nothing wrong about this way and I'd never change, never had a problem so I stick to it. I'm sure other people here who do it different then me would make the same statement. Their way may be different and work too, just stick to what you do if it works!


----------



## EarltSqrl

Putty. Nuf said.


----------



## Redwood

plbgbiz said:


> I'm searching for the thread.....


Which one? :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015

PL100 construction adhesive.

I would be inclined to fire anyone that put silicone under a drain. Especially if I was the next guy to work on it.


----------



## RW Plumbing

nhmaster3015 said:


> PL100 construction adhesive.
> 
> I would be inclined to fire anyone that put silicone under a drain. Especially if I was the next guy to work on it.


I've never had a problem removing a drain that's been installed with silicone. Get yourself a good sharp utility knife, never a problem.


----------



## Epox

Will said:


> Mighty Putty:thumbup:
> 
> https://www.buymightyputtynow.com/?rtag=mightyputty&


Heck yeah, you get 2 sticks for $19.99
But wait! Order now and get 6 sticks for same price.:thumbup:
Those folks sure are nice tripling the order just for me.:laughing:


----------



## Bill

I used to use only putty, but lately on calls where a drain is leaking has been attributed to the putty drying and cracking. 

So, no more putty for me. I use white plumbers caulk, or tub and tile caulk. Its silicon based.


----------



## jnohs

I used to swear that if you needed silicon to stop your strainers from leaking you are not a good plumber. but after years of thought and trial and error. I have throught experince discovered that silicon leaks less and last longer. but with that being said, If i new that the strainer was about to be put together would not leak then i wold use putty. n

however since materials suck nowadays you need to rely on alternative means such as silicon. 

What i say about materials spans all objects made over the last 75 years, such as a basket strainer. witch originally had certain dimensions and specifications that over the years have been widdled down to the pos we now hold in our hands. this happens over time through new owners and engineers trying to save money. see originally the fitting was hypothetically size "A" with a nut made from material"B" and threads cut from a quality die. nowadays they attempt make size "a" through back door means, this has happen with ply wood first it was 1/2" 4ply , then 11/32" 4py, now it is 11/32" 3ply abasloute crap. and this dwindling of the materials specs has caused it as a whole to suck and leak because you cant tighten it enough because it will strip from crappy materials, bad threads and bad quality control, and now the silicone even sucks because it doesnt even dry, the government removed all the good stuff and now you need to buy the 8 dollar tub that dries fast, witch is the same stuff as the original but with taxes applied to it to pay for the pollution it produces.

so if it were the same putty and strainer as back in the day i wouold use putty, but now adays we need silicone. 

I do not condone the use of silicone and many areas as I feel this is a very diy of plumbing and not how a master plumber stops a leak. Also when I rip a bathroom that is old and in good shape for its age, it most certianly does not have silicone in it, 

Almost every 80s and early 90s bathroom i rip. is abasloute crap compared to some of the 50,60, 70 baths i rip that are installed with all cement products and last for a long time. that is what i am trying to reproduce, longevity and I just feel that rotting silicone is not a generally good way to permote longevity. 

thanks


----------



## jnohs

Bill said:


> I used to use only putty, but lately on calls where a drain is leaking has been attributed to the putty drying and cracking.
> 
> So, no more putty for me. I use white plumbers caulk, or tub and tile caulk. Its silicon based.


thats because the putty nowadays even sucks, it cracks and leaks easyer because some ceo decided to use B-triameaethaline instead of C-triameaethaline
because it was a little cheaper while giving a similar result... keyword is similar and also this pertains to the unit u are installing it to since the sink are now crap also... they are thinner and rust from impurities all factors in which cause these current items to suck today......

there are a lot of movies about htis phenomena where the premise is that the current generation is stupid and can not fix things anymore because the "ancients" who built were far smarted and built to complex a machenery.this is something i think about a lot as a result of dealing with shoity materials. 

ever wonder why copper pipe from 50 years ago feels heavie and thick then todays. itr because it is. 

i re did my oil tank a few years ago. i took the old 2" plugs and put them in the new tank. i went and bought 1 more. it has been about 2 years now and the new 2" plug is rusted bright orange and the other 50year old plugs dont have a drop of rust in them, that then shoity materials and impurities and all sorts of other factors that are making modern materials work against us when compare to a similar fitting from the past.


----------



## jnohs

nhmaster3015 said:


> PL100 construction adhesive.
> 
> I would be inclined to fire anyone that put silicone under a drain. Especially if I was the next guy to work on it.


that is one resone i dont like silicone. no respect for the next guy. Some people forget that building systems are designed with demo in mind, thats why normally you do not screw down a floor, because when it come time to rip it you must do major damage just to get to square one.

i likr to think the next guy will be me so i try to install with that in mind. but i need this part to not leak now!!! and silicon e in that situation seems to be the best answer.


----------



## Bill

The next guy. Thats fine in some cases, BUT, when it comes to the long term satisfaction of the customer I dont want no call backs, period. I want my work to hold up like it is supposed to.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Bill said:


> The next guy. Thats fine in some cases, BUT, when it comes to the long term satisfaction of the customer I dont want no call backs, period. I want my work to hold up like it is supposed to.


That's exactly my point. Just like the closet collar I replaced today. It was in a commercial building, on a floor set, floor outlet flushometer toilet. It was one of those soild plastic rings with only TWO lead nail in anchors in the cement. Sure enough, the call was because the toilet rocked and broke the collar. It was an inside collar, and I had to chip it out to replace it. 

Now, there's a combination of factors at work that caused this system to fail. First the plumber used poly seam seal caulk, which doesn't hold up for more than a year or two. Had he caulked it down with silicone, it wouldn't have rocked in the first place. The floor was flat, just repeated usage from people who don't care if they bump/kick the toilet can cause it to move. Two closet bolts aren't enough. Combine that with the use of an all plastic flange, when one with the stainless collar is much stronger, causes the flange to break. Also using only TWO anchors, instead of the six slots causes too much strain on the collar. 

I changed all these things and siliconed the toilet to the floor. I think the problem some of you have with using silicone isn't with the product itself, it's the manner in which it's used. Silicone makes a better, longer lasting seal than putty does. It doesn't dry out, and it doesn't degrade so long as it's placed in a position where the bond isn't broken. It also doesn't stain ANY material. It makes it harder for the next guy sure, but that tells you that 10 years later when you go to replace it, and it's difficult to remove, that the seal wasn't compermised and the silicone is still as strong as it was when it cured ininially. 

Do you think lead joints are easy to remove? Doesn't make for an easy repair for the next guy, but i've only seen a few that leaked. Even in stacks that are 100 plus years old the joints are still rock solid. Normally it isn't the silicone that makes something hard to remove anyhow. It's the siezed up nuts welded onto the strainer by rust. Or the tub shoe that doesn't have the inside part for the dumbell wrench anymore.


----------



## MechanicalPiper

I used ONLY plumber's putty for 16 years straight, and always viewed using silicone as less than professional. Over the last 6 years or so, we get materials and fixtures built to less than acceptable standards from my viewpoint.

Finally I just had to switch to using silicone, as drain bodies and faucets no longer sit flush to sinks like they used to. I resisted as long as I could! Finally when working in the Army barracks, I installed 54 lavs in the Men's side with putty, while a co-worker at the time installed 54 lavs in the Women's side with silicone. In the end I spent a whole day removing ALL putty, and replacing with silicone as at least one lav on each floor leaked.

So far I haven't went back to putty yet, and haven't run into any of the removal problems silicone might pose that others here have. I'm sure I will someday, but that's a minor inconvenience compared to not being able to walk away from a trim job knowing you won't get that call that, "something is dripping under the sink".


----------



## Qball415

The problem I do have with silicone is that you have to wait till the next day to find out if it held and if it didn't well you know what happens. Putty test right there and then.


----------



## MechanicalPiper

Qball415 said:


> The problem I do have with silicone is that you have to wait till the next day to find out if it held and if it didn't well you know what happens. Putty test right there and then.


That's a great point, I'm surprised it didn't come along much earlier in this thread.

For sure, that's the main drawback. Especially if all you're doing on a job is that one fixture...you don't want to wait around just to test it. In that case I would probably use putty still, and only silicone if I ran into problems.

Most of the jobs I've been working on lately there's enough other work to do that letting things set up over night never really impacts anything too much.


----------



## wookie

Been using a 3hr set and 1hr set silicone, both tack up pretty quick. Able to test with no problems so far. 

wookie


----------



## Qball415

wookie said:


> Been using a 3hr set and 1hr set silicone, both tack up pretty quick. Able to test with no problems so far.
> 
> wookie


Have a link or product name?


----------



## nhmaster3015

The only thing that pisses me off about silicone is using it under sink baskets and tub drains where it is overkill at best and makes future repairs a *****. Code says toilets need to be sealed to the floor and silicone is IMO the logical choice there. I think the problems begin when lazy hacks decide to use it like it was a miracle product straight from Billy Mays.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Qball415 said:


> The problem I do have with silicone is that you have to wait till the next day to find out if it held and if it didn't well you know what happens. Putty test right there and then.


 
do you use silicone on basket, pop ups and w&o

if so, do you wait 1 day to test them out?


----------



## Qball415

GREENPLUM said:


> do you use silicone on basket, pop ups and w&o
> 
> if so, do you wait 1 day to test them out?


I use putty. Just the way I was trained the few times I have used silicone was on baskets and did wait 24 hours to test.


----------



## wookie

Qball415 said:


> Have a link or product name?


GE silicone, I get it at home depot

wookie


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

http://puttyvssilicone.com/




I'm working on this ever famous discussion, someday it'll be the harvest of all harvests in plumbing discussions. 


Word! :laughing:



Here's two videos that shows how "well" putty holds up in short term situations. I'm constantly having to remove basket strainers that then get silicone as the fix. 

Been using silicone 4 years now, *no callbacks.*


----------



## seanny deep

Putty if you can access it to replace ex vanity,kitchen sink , bathtub with unfinished basement. Silicone if a one time install shower pan on slab on grade ect ect . Part of your job as a professional is knowing when to use witch product in which situation. Just my five cents thou since the penny is extinct in September two cents as become pollitically incorrect.


----------



## Qball415

seanny deep said:


> Putty if you can access it to replace ex vanity,kitchen sink , bathtub with unfinished basement. Silicone if a one time install shower pan on slab on grade ect ect . Part of your job as a professional is knowing when to use witch product in which situation. Just my five cents thou since the penny is extinct in September two cents as become pollitically incorrect.


News to me about penny. So no more made after September?


----------



## seanny deep

Qball415 said:


> News to me about penny. So no more made after September?


Not in Canada costs 1.6$ cents to make a penny and no one spends them so everything just got 4 cents plus tax more expensive.


----------



## rzp 06

I like silicone more than putty but i'm too messy with silicone to even think about using it at finishing.. so silicone for tubs and showers, putty for sinks..


----------



## user8031

Putty? Silicone? We have an expert named "Jsohs" who can be consulted for the proper answer to your questions!


----------



## switch045

putty...i've seen too many people using silicone and get recalls because either they didnt do a good enough job and left without testing, or the customer didnt listen and used the fixure right after the tech left and didnt wait long enough.


----------



## rjbphd

wyefortyfive said:


> Putty? Silicone? We have an expert named "Jsohs" who can be consulted for the proper answer to your questions!


Did he get back in thru the rear door?


----------



## RW Plumbing

He was never kicked out. Just made fun of until he left. You're welcome.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Qball415 said:


> I use putty. Just the way I was trained the few times I have used silicone was on baskets and did wait 24 hours to test.


 
i test it right when I get done hooking it up.


----------



## revenge

i use putty on every thing except tubs


----------



## GREENPLUM

revenge said:


> i use putty on every thing except tubs


 
why not use putty on tubs?


----------



## NYC Plumber

Ive never even seen or heard of anyone using silicone until i joined PZ lol.


----------



## Miguel

Just set a disposer today and went to the truck to grab my tub of putty. Turns out the young fellas rifled my truck on another job and all they left me was the "crappy" putty. I forget the brand but one supplier here stocks it and I hate it! Fresh out of the tub it's worse than the 1/2 tub you might find while rooting around in the ol' shed out in tha back 40 that nobody's been in since 1998, way down on the bottom in the very back, so old that the plastic tub it's in crumbles in your hand. THAT putty is better than this crap! I went with the clear kitchen and bath silicone this time.

Worked okay but I would've preferred my Solder Seal Stainless Putty. Could've used the 3 hr adhesive silicone and felt confident but pity the poor bass turd that would destroy the sink changing out the collar years from now.


----------



## Protech




----------



## Protech

NYC Plumber said:


> Ive never even seen or heard of anyone using silicone until i joined PZ lol.


That's the nice thing about the zone, you learn stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## NYC Plumber

Protech said:


> That's the nice thing about the zone, you learn stuff.:thumbup:


I agree!


----------



## Cipp-pro

I prefer putty


----------



## Debo22

Cipp-pro said:


> I prefer putty


Me too. Whenever I pull stuff apart that's siliconed I'm cursing the guy who did it. Being on PZ I'm learning silicone may be the future of normal. I'm not ready to switch, putty hasn't let me down.


----------



## Cipp-pro

Jsohs. Is a freaking genius


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

I always use putty. Unless it's stone. Silicone becomes a problem when the customer wants to replace the faucet or strainer. Anyone convert to the Pro Seal foam gaskets?


----------



## Tony b

Silicone works better for shower drains and strainers. Putty is known to ooze out after you clean it up. It also stains marble, Corian, etc. If you put putty on something when it's cold and tighten it, when it gets hot you can tighten it even more. Silicone is a on shot deal.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70

Tony b said:


> Silicone works better for shower drains and strainers. Putty is known to ooze out after you clean it up. It also stains marble, Corian, etc. If you put putty on something when it's cold and tighten it, when it gets hot you can tighten it even more. Silicone is a on shot deal.


 That's why the putty stays on floorboard of truck in winter


----------



## moonapprentice

Putty on lav sinks (easy for removal). 

Silicone on lav sinks that are stone or some type of material where putty would leach through.

Silicone on shower drains connected to a base. (Shower base can flex if not using a mortar base if manufacturer instructions says is not required)

Putty on tub drains (easy removal)

Silicone or foam gaskets on stainless steel sinks. 

Silicone around fixtures for water proof seal.

Silicone around exterior penetrations.

Silicone for plastic connections, where putty may come loose over time.

Putty under toilet if no wax ring is available.

Putty behind shower arm escutcheons, if escutcheon doesn't fit tight to wall.

Putty ball in 3/4 water pipe then shot at apprentice if they are defiant.


----------



## dhal22

Putty will stain in some situations.


----------



## Snowyman800

dhal22 said:


> Putty will stain in some situations.


There's special putty for those situations. It doesn't have the oil in it I guess. It's for porous stone and things.


----------



## Cipp-pro

Very true


----------



## Sipp

Snowyman800 said:


> There's special putty for those situations. It doesn't have the oil in it I guess. It's for porous stone and things.


You will see a sad plumber if they use the wrong putty on stone. Usually right after the stone guy tells him that he has to pay for replacement of said stone.


----------



## fixitright

Bubblegum in a pinch.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I use silicone for almost everything...havent used putty in 20ish years, I dont put stuff ( sinks, tubs, showers, popups,toilets, etc)together worrying about the person taking it apart 15 or 20 years down the road, and at that time it should be to replace everything because the silicone aint leaking, call me a scumbag or whatever, but my $hit dont leak because putty worked itself out or wasnt warm enough or the list goes on and on...but really, taking siliconed stuff apart isnt that difficult, just get a sharp utility knife and that will cut and score the silcone to get apart and then a few razor blades to clean up the fixture and your ready for reinstall with new stuff...


----------



## Oorgnid

moonapprentice said:


> Putty on lav sinks (easy for removal).
> 
> 
> Putty under toilet if no wax ring is available.
> 
> Putty behind shower arm escutcheons, if escutcheon doesn't fit tight to wall.


I've only used putty to set a toilet once. Was the last service call of the day and was in a pinch. Works pretty well.

Using the putty on the escutcheon makes me think of how i put putty in the toilet bolt caps for temporary toilet sets.


----------



## Oorgnid

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I use silicone for almost everything...havent taking siliconed stuff apart isnt that difficult, just get a sharp utility knife and that will cut and score the silcone to get apart and then a few razor blades to clean up the fixture and your ready for reinstall with new stuff...


But it's easier to complain about it than do it. Duhhh


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

many complain..just to complain...but they would complain more with callbacks from leaky stuff the putty didnt seal....or all the plastic drain parts that crack from trying to squeeze the putty out of..


----------



## enjoytab

I started with putty but now I mostly do silicone. I think it's cleaner if used properly, easier to center the drain up perfectly in it's hole, less torque needed during install. 

What's funny is for a lav strainer with an overflow, it doesn't really matter. Since you have the overflow inlets in the drain, the seal is really made with the gasket from underneath. I guess maybe a lot of people know that but it didn't occur to me until a few months ago, I'd never really thought about it. I still use a bit of silicone/putty just because it's good practice not to let water under the lip of the strainer, mildew etc, and also because it's nice to have some kind of cushion between the strainer and the sink material, but it's not doing anything to seal the drain. And no, I don't silicone the heck out of the gasket underneath, I just lube it slightly with grease to help it seat properly as I tighten the nut.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

enjoytab said:


> I started with putty but now I mostly do silicone. I think it's cleaner if used properly, easier to center the drain up perfectly in it's hole, less torque needed during install.
> 
> What's funny is for a lav strainer with an overflow, it doesn't really matter. Since you have the overflow inlets in the drain, the seal is really made with the gasket from underneath. I guess maybe a lot of people know that but it didn't occur to me until a few months ago, I'd never really thought about it. I still use a bit of silicone/putty just because it's good practice not to let water under the lip of the strainer, mildew etc, and also because it's nice to have some kind of cushion between the strainer and the sink material, but it's not doing anything to seal the drain. And no, I don't silicone the heck out of the gasket underneath, I just lube it slightly with grease to help it seat properly as I tighten the nut.


when the guy wanting to fill the sink with water and it starts leaking past the strainer , im sure he will thank you for not sealing the strainer....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Debo22

c


ShtRnsdownhill said:


> when the guy wanting to fill the sink with water and it starts leaking past the strainer , im sure he will thank you for not sealing the strainer....:laughing::laughing:


He's talking grid strainer in commercial lav.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

ah..reread his post......:bangin:


----------



## rwh

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> enjoytab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started with putty but now I mostly do silicone. I think it's cleaner if used properly, easier to center the drain up perfectly in it's hole, less torque needed during install.
> 
> What's funny is for a lav strainer with an overflow, it doesn't really matter. Since you have the overflow inlets in the drain, the seal is really made with the gasket from underneath. I guess maybe a lot of people know that but it didn't occur to me until a few months ago, I'd never really thought about it. I still use a bit of silicone/putty just because it's good practice not to let water under the lip of the strainer, mildew etc, and also because it's nice to have some kind of cushion between the strainer and the sink material, but it's not doing anything to seal the drain. And no, I don't silicone the heck out of the gasket underneath, I just lube it slightly with grease to help it seat properly as I tighten the nut.
> 
> 
> 
> when the guy wanting to fill the sink with water and it starts leaking past the strainer , im sure he will thank you for not sealing the strainer....
Click to expand...

People fill the bowl? Ever? Even if they do, no ahj checks this? Dude is right


----------



## chonkie

Be an innovator, mix the silicone with putty and apply it that way.

Anyways, tip for removing real silicone, not that easy water clean up stuff, use a small amount of mineral spirits on a paper towel and wrap it around your finger for a clean crisp edge.


----------



## sparky

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you have to use silicone..junk that plumbers putty...thats way old school...LOL


What he said:biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> What he said:biggrin:





All we use it plumbers putty for attaching pieces to fixtures. That goes for pop-ups, strainer baskets, shower drains depending on the style. Silicone is to be used as caulking to seal edges like the skirt of a toilet or the edge of a drop in stainless sink.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> All we use it plumbers putty for attaching pieces to fixtures. That goes for pop-ups, strainer baskets, shower drains depending on the style. Silicone is to be used as caulking to seal edges like the skirt of a toilet or the edge of a drop in stainless sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think there has been a few threads on the silicone/putty debate..in the end ..to each their own..I like silicone and never had a leak or something come loose, and I dont worry about 5, 10 or 15 years more down the line about the guy that has to take it apart...I dont install stuff worrying when it has to be replaced....I install it to work and not leak...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think there has been a few threads on the silicone/putty debate..in the end ..to each their own..I like silicone and never had a leak or something come loose, and I dont worry about 5, 10 or 15 years more down the line about the guy that has to take it apart...I dont install stuff worrying when it has to be replaced....I install it to work and not leak...





We hav been around for a hundred years and plan to be around for a hundred more. I am very glad the old guys here used putty when they put this stuff in and not silicon because I have to change it out. I use putty because I am comfortable with it and I know that if I or my kids has to take it apart in twenty years it will be easy. Putty also hardens to a rock over time keeping everything in place much better than silicone.


Also, a lot of our customers are well off and something like changing a leaking trap/pop-up can spur them to do a larger job. I have put in stuff only to change it a couple weeks later onto a new sink or whatever.












.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> We hav been around for a hundred years and plan to be around for a hundred more. I am very glad the old guys here used putty when they put this stuff in and not silicon because I have to change it out. I use putty because I am comfortable with it and I know that if I or my kids has to take it apart in twenty years it will be easy. Putty also hardens to a rock over time keeping everything in place much better than silicone.
> 
> 
> Also, a lot of our customers are well off and something like changing a leaking trap/pop-up can spur them to do a larger job. I have put in stuff only to change it a couple weeks later onto a new sink or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


when you post your size you only need to do it once, right now it's about a dozen times.


As for silicone I have to deal with taking it off under sinks, showers and tub. A little elbow grease and most of it is out.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> We hav been around for a hundred years and plan to be around for a hundred more. I am very glad the old guys here used putty when they put this stuff in and not silicon because I have to change it out. I use putty because I am comfortable with it and I know that if I or my kids has to take it apart in twenty years it will be easy. Putty also hardens to a rock over time keeping everything in place much better than silicone.
> 
> 
> Also, a lot of our customers are well off and something like changing a leaking trap/pop-up can spur them to do a larger job. I have put in stuff only to change it a couple weeks later onto a new sink or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



that is the problem with putty..rocks leak..soft putty doesnt, so when it dries up and hardens it no longer holds back water, and as far as holding things in place...NO....
silicone hold much better once fully cured in a few days and will NEVER harden like a rock, so it dooesnt leak, and removal of silicone doesnt take that much to get it all clean, but most of the time you dont have to if it was installed correct and the silicone itself doesnt break down and harden like putty causing you to now take apart and fix the putty leak..
I have taken apart old tub shoes installed with putty to find a hard and soft mess of crap, the same on sink drains and under faucets installed with putty....but again if thats your thing to use then keep using what you like...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that is the problem with putty..rocks leak..soft putty doesnt, so when it dries up and hardens it no longer holds back water, and as far as holding things in place...NO....
> silicone hold much better once fully cured in a few days and will NEVER harden like a rock, so it dooesnt leak, and removal of silicone doesnt take that much to get it all clean, but most of the time you dont have to if it was installed correct and the silicone itself doesnt break down and harden like putty causing you to now take apart and fix the putty leak..
> I have taken apart old tub shoes installed with putty to find a hard and soft mess of crap, the same on sink drains and under faucets installed with putty....but again if thats your thing to use then keep using what you like...





You ever seen a concrete holding tank? And I don't mean septic tank. I mean above ground water holding tank. Not the kind with a liner. Which is actually why some ahjs around here have started not letting them be used, they say the rough inner surface harbors bacteria. I say use a little chlorine every once in a while.



I can count on one hand the number of times that I found a leak on a putty bearing surface. It's always that the surface contacting water through normal operation has rusted through. Heck, I have pulled toilets set on putty 80 years prior that were sealed like cement with no leaks even if they had had main line clogs before.




I guess we won't agree on this one and that's okay. As any seasoned whore will tell you, different strokes for different folks. 

















.


----------



## Alan

I use putty too. It's what I was taught to do. I feel that trying to teach myself to do it with silicone instead would be a messy endeavor.

I guess the only thing at this point I don't like about putty is that it's colored and shows under the clear deck "gaskets".

For caulking fixtures, I use water-based caulking designed for kitchens and baths.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

One of the most miserable SOBs I've ever met was a coworker of mine for a short while a few years ago. My son had just discovered the joys of playdough, so I asked for putty by that name inadvertently one day. He was not amused. I thought it was kind of funny, so I called it playdough from then on. That it pissed him off was just a bonus. There is something seriously wrong with someone who is so miserable that he gets visibly upset about something as stupid as that. I watch the obits, expecting to see him dead from a heart attack some day. Can't say I'll be sorry.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Alan said:


> I guess the only thing at this point I don't like about putty is that it's colored and shows under the clear deck "gaskets".


Why does everything always have to be about race?


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> Why does everything always have to be about race?





I believe in the sole persistence of PVC for drains, the superior white pipe lolz :biggrin:






.


----------



## skoronesa

Alan said:


> I use putty too. It's what I was taught to do. I feel that trying to teach myself to do it with silicone instead would be a messy endeavor.
> 
> I guess the only thing at this point I don't like about putty is that it's colored and shows under the clear deck "gaskets".
> 
> For caulking fixtures, I use water-based caulking designed for kitchens and baths.





GE 2 supreme clear 100% silicone in the gold tube. Water soluble means piss soluble. Acrylic caulk isn't caulk, it's a petri dish. 100% silicone is the only way to go.


UV6800 is a close second. That stuff is boat glue. You'd never get the toilet separated from the floor lolz 

















.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> I use putty too. It's what I was taught to do. I feel that trying to teach myself to do it with silicone instead would be a messy endeavor.
> 
> I guess the only thing at this point I don't like about putty is that it's colored and shows under the clear deck "gaskets".
> 
> For caulking fixtures, I use water-based caulking designed for kitchens and baths.



putty is oil based and cannot be used on any natural marble or stone as the yellowish oil will leech into and discolor the stone...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> You ever seen a concrete holding tank? And I don't mean septic tank. I mean above ground water holding tank. Not the kind with a liner. Which is actually why some ahjs around here have started not letting them be used, they say the rough inner surface harbors bacteria. I say use a little chlorine every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I can count on one hand the number of times that I found a leak on a putty bearing surface. It's always that the surface contacting water through normal operation has rusted through. Heck, I have pulled toilets set on putty 80 years prior that were sealed like cement with no leaks even if they had had main line clogs before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we won't agree on this one and that's okay. As any seasoned whore will tell you, different strokes for different folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


got any good ones? lmao....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> GE 2 supreme clear 100% silicone in the gold tube. Water soluble means piss soluble. Acrylic caulk isn't caulk, it's a petri dish. 100% silicone is the only way to go.
> 
> 
> UV6800 is a close second. That stuff is boat glue. You'd never get the toilet separated from the floor lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I use silicone 1 the original and use Afta fluid for quick cleanup...like anything else you develop your own way of using it so it doesnt become a mess to use...


----------



## Tango

I use Mono Pro silicone now, it doesn't dry up in the tip and I can use it till the end of the tube.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> putty is oil based and cannot be used on any natural marble or stone as the yellowish oil will leech into and discolor the stone...





They make non staining putty, we use it all the time.


Right at the top. Non-staining oil free.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> They make non staining putty, we use it all the time.
> 
> 
> Right at the top. Non-staining oil free.


I dont even look at new putty products its been so long since I used putty..but again if you like using it thats all that counts...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I dont even look at new putty products its been so long since I used putty..but again if you like using it thats all that counts...





I don't like using it, it feels weird and is super sticky. I just use regular putty and have no issues. Our install guys often use the oil free stuff.






















.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Just yesterday I replaced a trip waste and a shower drain in the same house. You guys who use caulk without regard for the guy who will replace it were in my thoughts.

Older installation I'll admit, but coincidence that both started leaking at the same time? Right or wrong, my affection for the effing caulk after removing it all makes me blame it. I'll stick with my playdough.


----------



## Tango

Did a high rise of condo's and the foreman explicitly told the guys to put a ton of silicone on the tub waste when they were finally secured. They would slather silicone with a stick so they wouldn't get a call back within the year.

That's one thing I'll never take a call for, a tub leak in a concrete high rise.


----------



## GAN

Food grade clear silicone period. A little more than hand tight never leaks.

Putty went the way of the Fred Flintstone mobile...…...:devil3:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

goeswiththeflow said:


> Just yesterday I replaced a trip waste and a shower drain in the same house. You guys who use caulk without regard for the guy who will replace it were in my thoughts.
> 
> Older installation I'll admit, but coincidence that both started leaking at the same time? Right or wrong, my affection for the effing caulk after removing it all makes me blame it. I'll stick with my playdough.





you say caulking?? was it clear silicone? what condition was it in and why do you think they started leaking?
and if putty was used would it have made a difference or leaked earlier or still not leaked as of this time?
it comes down to the PROPER use of any product is what makes it last..not just what you are using...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

GAN said:


> Food grade clear silicone period. A little more than hand tight never leaks.
> 
> Putty went the way of the Fred Flintstone mobile...…...:devil3:


I will just add the parts you put together should be dry and oil free for silicone to last the longest...


----------



## hroark2112

I just hate cleaning up the extra silicone that squeezes out. Pain in the ass to get it all off!


----------



## canuck92

Iv always used putty, so my question for the silicone guys is; do you just tell the customer to not use their sink untill the silicone drys ? Anot not test it befour you leave ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

canuck92 said:


> Iv always used putty, so my question for the silicone guys is; do you just tell the customer to not use their sink untill the silicone drys ? Anot not test it befour you leave ?


 silicone skins over in a short time and by the time I clean up im ready to water test..
when i have a sink and bowl to install ill put the sink drain together first so the silicone is curing for an hour or so, same thing with a sink drain, strainer goes on first...you develop a system so it get time to cure before a water test..
cleanup is easy with the right stuff and again you develop ways of using it without making a mess...Afta fluid makes quick clean up of silicone...


----------



## Logtec

I used silicone on a tub drain years ago cuz I didn’t have any putty. It leaked with in 2-3 weeks, I’ve never used silicone instead of putty since.
My Daughters BF does new construction/high rise, they only use silicone on tub drains. He said putty is for old ppl! Little $hit, he can’t solder for life of him!
42 isn’t old!


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> I used silicone on a tub drain years ago cuz I didn’t have any putty. It leaked with in 2-3 weeks, I’ve never used silicone instead of putty since.
> My Daughters BF does new construction/high rise, they only use silicone on tub drains. He said putty is for old ppl! Little $hit, he can’t solder for life of him!
> 42 isn’t old!


Hahaha that's so true, putty is for old plumbers, the baby boomers! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> Iv always used putty, so my question for the silicone guys is; do you just tell the customer to not use their sink untill the silicone drys ? Anot not test it befour you leave ?





The 100% ge silicon I use is ready for water pretty darn quick. I use it mostly for toilet skirts and if I tell them to wait 6-24hrs that is because the floor may be wonky and I want it to have good firmness. I never doubt its sealing ability though.


I don't doubt silicones effectiveness in the place of putty, but I also don't think it will last any longer than putty or that putty doesn't last long enough. I do however feel that putty should be used because it is easier to remove later on.


----------



## Tango

Here is what I think of putty users. Just kidding. :devil3:

When I used to work in some new commercial jobs they had putty, I put them in places where they would eventually be found...:biggrin::biggrin:


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Here is what I think of putty users. Just kidding. :devil3:
> 
> When I used to work in some new commercial jobs they had putty, I put them in places where they would eventually be found...:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> .





Well shoot! That's great! Now I now what I'm gonna do next time I open a wall!


















.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Kowboy said:


> I silicone strainers to sinks and don't understand what all the waiting is about. GE Silicone 2, tighten, Windex the squeeze out, wipe it, test it, collect, go home, open beer.
> 
> Never had a callback.



agreed..now you can do 1 more thing and post a proper intro without spam links or you wont be around for long..:smile:


----------



## Plumbinlarge

Silicone is for armatures! It will eventually dry, crack, leak. Use putty like it has been for 50 years. I had a new faucet installation yesterday. The pop up called for silicone. I used putty.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Plumbinlarge said:


> Silicone is for armatures! It will eventually dry, crack, leak. Use putty like it has been for 50 years. I had a new faucet installation yesterday. The pop up called for silicone. I used putty.



sorry bro but real silicone doesnt harden or crack, so post where you got that info...I have cleaned out more dried cracked and powdered putty from drains and faucets than I care to remember...

and if the manufacture states silicone and you use something else you will be liable for any leaks or damage to parts..
I have been using silicone for 25 years plus with no failures of yet...
in the end..use what your comfy with...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> sorry bro but real silicone doesnt harden or crack, so post where you got that info...I have cleaned out more dried cracked and powdered putty from drains and faucets than I care to remember....





This is true, but I still use putty. When I really want it to be solid I use Johnny sunshine spud cement!










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> This is true, but I still use putty. When I really want it to be solid I use Johnny sunshine spud cement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I last used that to seal my dinosaur's water bowl....


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I last used that to seal my dinosaur's water bowl....





Occasionally I run into johnny sunshine on pop-up assemblies mack gaskets. Luckily they are also good pop-ups and I have only had to replace one that I couldn't thread a new tailpiece into. That stuff is crazy good. It would be nice if they still made it.

This kind of thing is when the wire cup brush in the drill really comes in handy.










.







.


----------



## Tango

Plumbinlarge said:


> Silicone is for armatures! It will eventually dry, crack, leak. Use putty like it has been for 50 years. I had a new faucet installation yesterday. The pop up called for silicone. I used putty.


I think you are trolling us with bait.


----------

